# Is ccleaner safe? And will it have bad affects on my pc?



## GunFinger (Oct 17, 2009)

becuz im bery curious about it


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I have used it in the past with no problems. However uncheck all the boxes in registry integrity.

This forum generally does not use it Ccleaner, that I have seen.

BG


----------



## GunFinger (Oct 17, 2009)

Basementgeek said:


> I have used it in the past with no problems. However uncheck all the boxes in registry integrity.
> 
> This forum generally does not use it Ccleaner, that I have seen.
> 
> BG



yeah ok thanks alot 
how come the forum does use it?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I can't answer why really TSF does not use it, they just like some else is all.
I have had hundreds of people use it, with out a problem.

Now if you having a malware problems, there are other things that need to be done. Programs like this are just " house keeping" thing, a finally tidy up thing.


Here are my old instructions on how to use it:



> Download CCleaner from :-
> 
> http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner/ (click the download tab)
> 
> ...


----------



## steveb1234 (May 1, 2009)

I have used it frequently on both of my computers and have never known it to cause a problem - I have also used it on hundreds of pcs when I used to work on an IT Helpdesk.
I have also used the registry intergity cleaner without problems but if you are not familiar with the entries then don't use it unless you are advised to do so. 
It also allows you to leave selected cookies alone so that you don't lose your logins for your frequently used sites-open options then cookies.
It does a better job of cleaning up your internet crap than deleting cookies in internet explorer does. 
It does have an umistaller tool but this seems to do the same as add/remove programs and if add/remove programs does not work then neither does the ccleaner uninstall tool.
I recommend using it but its not worth running it more than once a month or so.


----------



## GunFinger (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks alot guys
much appreaciated


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

As a temp file cleaner it's very good - but don't use the Registry cleaning part. There's no need - your Registry will not need 'cleaning' and you could end up doing more damage than good.


----------

